

Chaos Communication [Hacker] Camp 1999 [photo gallery] - franzpeterstein
http://dasalte.ccc.de/camp/1999/source/1.html

======
thomersch_
BTW, there will be a Chaos Communication Camp this year (in fact in less than
a month) [1]. You shouldn't miss it, the CCC does amazing events with tons of
great people there. If you can, go there.

[1]
[https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/wiki/Main_Page](https://events.ccc.de/camp/2015/wiki/Main_Page)

